# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Virus on my pc

## assaad33

Hello, my windows xp is keep restarting, it's just in safe mode that I can work!
This is the report of the kaspersky virus removal tools:

----------


## Rene-gad

Log in safe mode is useless.

----------

